# How do I Print Classic Apps on the Epson C88+ printer?



## JackMcK (Jan 10, 2013)

I use several Classic apps on my iMac which runs on OS 10.2.8.  I need to print from these apps for my business.  I recently purchased an Epson C88+ printer.  After installing the printer on my iMac, I am able to print from all apps except the Classic apps.  When I try to print from the Classic environment, the Chooser does not recognize the new printer, nor does it let me add the printer to the Chooser.

My main question is, Can I print Classic Apps on my Epson C88+ printer?

Questions related to that are: 
How do I get the Classic Chooser to recognize the C88+ printer?
Is there a driver available to allow the Classic to print on the Epson C88+?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 10, 2013)

You can't see the C88+ printer in your Chooser, because you don't have (and Epson doesn't support) OS 9 drivers for that printer.
I think the newest Epson printer similar to yours that DOES have OS 9 support is the C86 (but that info doesn't help you much with a newer printer  )

If you want to print from your 10.2.8 system, using a Classic app, you need OS 9 drivers. I greatly doubt that you will find anything.

I have a solution. There may be other solutions, but I don't know of them: 
Upgrade to Tiger (OS X 10.4), which allows the Classic environment to access the OS X printer drivers. OS 9 drivers are not needed.

If you have a really old iMac (colored case, with a tray loading CD drive), then Tiger is difficult to install, and regardless of the iMac model, you would want to make sure that you have at least 256MB of RAM installed. You might be OK with what you have now.
Which specific iMac do you have?


----------



## JackMcK (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for answering my questions. My iMac is from 2003.  It has the round base with a 17" screen.  Memory is 512 MB and the processor is a 1 GHz PowerPC G4.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 11, 2013)

Great!
You _could_ upgrade:
2GB of RAM (not too simple because there's two very different types of memory sticks used. The internal one means opening up the case. The other is considered user-accessible, and just needs removing the metal bottom panel.)
Up to OS X 10.5.8 - which would also mean losing the Classic apps that you need. Classic is not supported by 10.5
You would certainly be OK with 10.4. Classic will still work, and you can use that new printer with everything.

Just curious - what classic apps do you use?


----------



## JackMcK (Jan 11, 2013)

I use FileMakerPro 3.0, v2, which I plan to update and I use MyDataBase v.4.0, for which I have been unable to find a newer Mac version.  Next step will be to either find a compatible printer for both Classic and 10.2 (such as the Epson C84 or C86), or upgrade, as you suggested, to OS 10.4.  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 11, 2013)

Highly unlikely you will find a new printer that would still have OS 9 drivers. You would need to find a used printer somewhere - and I don't recommend that folks purchase used printers. It's nearly as bad as purchasing a used hard drive.
For example, the waste ink in a used ink jet printer is not something that I would want to bring into my house.

FileMakerPro _3_? 
I see that FMP 4 was introduced in 1997, which makes your software at least 15 years old  
I also use an old version, but it's version 6. I can't upgrade the database file that I use with that - at least to the latest FileMaker version _12_ I can continue with version 6, as long as I don't use a Mac with something newer than OS X 10.6, as the FMPro 6 still runs as a PPC app, still supported in 10.6
You'll likely need to export your data to CSV files, and probably from both of those database apps.
If your files are very customized, then I can say you will have "fun" regardless of what you use.
Just a suggestion - you may be able to do both tasks using just one database app.

If you understand the process that's involved with upgrades, then good luck - I hope it goes well for you.
If not, you should consider hiring someone who does that kind of work.

Sorry, I got side-tracked there - you likely know what is ahead for your database apps.

My suggestion - upgrade your OS X system to 10.4. That will solve your immediate printer issue, and also let you continue to use your old apps in their present form.


----------



## JackMcK (Jan 14, 2013)

I came up with a solution until I can update my computer and programs.  I found a new Epson C84 which will run both Mac 9 and OSX 10.2! I have installed it and all programs appear to be running and printing properly.  Thank you again for your help!


----------

